# Living life with Miss Pia Maria and Mr. Leonard Pink



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I hope everyone's doing well, Twyla, adjusting to the new normal before another friend joins you.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thank you Liz, we are getting there. I think Pia and Leonard have finally realized Walter isn't coming back, I am sad that at the end they were scared of their long time friend.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Some thing is afoot, Momo is going to Walter's old room a lot. Lenny has jumped that indoor fence and tells me there are cats in there but they are not big like Walter or small like cousin Dobby, they are our size. Until we met Dobby brudder and I thought cats came in one size BIG*. *
Little Dobby cat spot at me when I got too close, I just wanted a smell close up and then M9mo put me out of the room, how dare she.
Lenny sneaks in during the visits, Momo tells him "Oot!" 
But one time he got close and little girl cat quietly said "hsss", Walter never spit or hssed he just mewed and well swatted if grumpy and bites if really grumpy which was scary.

These cats are quiet, I gots to smell them when they came home but they disappeared into that room haven't seen them since well maybe a peak just over the indoor fence, they hide.
Keep you posted
Love Pia


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Thanks Miss Pia for the Kitty report. Staying tuned for more updates .


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Are they preparing QA audit reports?


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

And what were they plugged in to?


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I love the cat report. Stellaluna is being bratty and has been laying in the middle of Wilson's bed and not sharing. She is a Catpig!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

cowpony said:


> Are they preparing QA audit reports?


It's hard work but they keep things looking good


Rose n Poos said:


> And what were they plugged in to?


Their xhargers


Charmed said:


> I love the cat report. Stellaluna is being bratty and has been laying in the middle of Wilson's bed and not sharing. She is a Catpig!


Yes, yes these cats are mystifying


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Um, I didn't do it!
I do jump over the indoor fence but only if momo is in the bedroom, in the dark of morning that indoor fence came down, it laying in the hall...I was good , didn't go in Ussman cat was sitting in the door hole it wasn't closed up, I wanted to go in to eat up food leaving but I didn't even though I was hungries. Ussman just watching me, lady cat IdaLous was in her tree, which doesn't look it a tree, Momo hurried me away then put the indoor fence back up. These cats are not like Walter cat, he was scary at times, nor ar they like that teeny cousin cat Dobby, they are quiet and they are black and white, aren't all indoor cats gray? Outside cats are many colors and run fast when you chase them, momo says those cats should be insides instead in the lots with the nousy cars.
Anyways momo fed us breakfasts and fed the cats too although she shut the door hole all but a Crack we can peek through and smell through .
Maybe the indoor fence will fall again tomorrow morning do I can snacks.

Love Lenny


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Lenny, that was very, very polite not to go in and eat their food! I don't think I could have been so good and Poppy would have pushed down the fence thing _and_ the door if there was something nice to eat there. I hope you got an especially good breakfast. 

We have a cat who is indoors and outdoors and she is the same colour as Poppy. I am not meant to chase her but sometimes I can't help it. She has sharp things on her paws though - you have to be careful with cats...

Freddy xx


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I am a good boy, I come when momo calls and go oot when she tells me but nows she makes me sits for a minute then run oot. I am good at this and only watch momo even though the cats are watching me. I get good pets from momo which is my favorite... well next to treats... treats are good too. 
Although when momo isn't looking I try and has the cats food, but she catches me she must has more eyes than I can sees.
Momo says I am a good boy though
Love Lenny


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I can see why your workplace is happy to let dogs come to work when they are so very good!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

They just brighten my day. Thank you


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Just realized, the wee beard??? Since the prior post? Or just my eyes?


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Rose n Poos said:


> Just realized, the wee beard??? Since the prior post? Or just my eyes?


I whoopsed on Len's face shave took a chunk out so off it came.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Ahhh, mystery solved then .


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Gotta say I like Mr Pink without the beard.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

New cousin Scruffy, finally some our size







Dobby got big


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

twyla said:


> View attachment 491554
> View attachment 491555
> View attachment 491556
> View attachment 491557
> ...


Looove the expressions and the play actions captured in this set. Scruffy is a cutie and Dobby is def maxing out


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Love all these!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

⁰


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

What a couple of snuggle bugs😍💕!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Nice booties for the cuties!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

I just love the picture of Pia and Lenny lying side by side on the bed, looking back and up at you.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Such sweeties


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

twyla said:


> View attachment 492603


LOL, I have so many questions...!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Liz said:


> LOL, I have so many questions...!


Pia is a lap lounger


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

twyla said:


> Pia is a lap lounger


Clearly!  And your coworker?


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Liz said:


> Clearly!  And your coworker?


Pia's bestie


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

twyla said:


> Pia's bestie


And the chair arm for a pillow?


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Liz said:


> And the chair arm for a pillow?


Pia's a little weirdo


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

9


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Yin and yang ☯


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

They always have such love in their eyes for you Twyla. So sweet.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

They are so well behaved at work! Show Freddy a toolbox and he will have everything small enough to carry out of it and off in a corner to experiment with.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

twyla said:


> View attachment 495010


Leonard takes his rock n roll style one step further 🤩


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

I just love that first picture


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Freshly bathed and trimmed 
And Lenny has dirt in his head


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Zoomies



Weeeeee


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

twyla said:


> Zoomies
> 
> 
> 
> Weeeeee


🎵🎶🎵 Hi ho, hi ho, it's off to work they go!🎵🎶🤣


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Miki said:


> 🎵🎶🎵 Hi ho, hi ho, it's off to work they go!🎵🎶🤣


More like we are off to see Miss Wendy, she has dog cookied


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Yikes we are not happy


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Apparently we are lodging at the vet, Momo should have taken us with.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

We got good grades at the Lodge


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hope you're off somewhere pleasant!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Rose n Poos said:


> Hope you're off somewhere pleasant!


I was off on a long overdue vacation in Virginia with my girlfriends, it was wonderful but very, very hot.
I did get regular updates on both the dogs and cats.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

I sometimes call Bennie “Poodle Butt,” and just now I blurted it out at the photo and she popped her head up to see what I wanted 😂


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Spot the poodle


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Always so cute! Do they always hang out together? Or for pictures, in particular?


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Always so cute! Do they always hang out together? Or for pictures, in particular?


Thank you, and they pretty much hang out together they are buddies


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

It's easy to forget how little your crew are because their personalities are so big. Then I see the comb on the grooming table for perspective .


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Rose n Poos said:


> It's easy to forget how little your crew are because their personalities are so big. Then I see the comb on the grooming table for perspective .


They are little, my smallest to date.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

What dies it mean when Momo says something is afoot? I mean a foot is a foot, right?
Lenny


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

They are just adorable


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Is getting colder, there are lots boxes coming, Momo says I can not has what's in them.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I love your sweet pics with the cute Poodles and prominent leashes juxtaposed next to what appears to be a box of cable 😊. Bought a ton of Cat5 and some Cat6 many years back in another life, and have a small collection of varying cable types I wanted to but did not get around to mounting. Maybe someday...I do love cable ❤.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

thanks @Streetcar, it's speaker cable but I have loads and loads of cat cable, funny thing I almost named Ussman the cat Egor-E, didn't suit him sooo


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Snuggle
Snuggle


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Is that Miss Nellie Blossom photo shopped in? Oh my. Must they be 100% apart at this point? 
Lenny and Pia are adorable 😍!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Is that Miss Nellie Blossom photo shopped in? Oh my. Must they be 100% apart at this point?
> Lenny and Pia are adorable 😍!


That's my poodle pillow
And yea I do not force anything with the animals, they are curious so that is good but Ms. Nellie is too much for them, they will like her better in time.
Ussman presented Nellie with a toy mouse and lounged by the pen so there is that
Lenny has become more snuggly


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

My niece came to visit Nellie but still loves her other dog cousins


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------

